# Quisiera aprender desde cero



## aquiles777 (Ago 7, 2009)

hola buenas me gustaria aprender electronica pero no se por donde enpezar e estado aprendiendome algunos componentes pero no tengo un tema aver si me explico lo mismo estoy aprendiendome los conponentes que lo mismo estoy intentando saver la teoria de hom lo que me gustaria es que me dijeran na pagina donde pued aprender desde cero la verdad es que soy un poco torpe pero quiero aprender e estado visitando esta pagina dijanme que les parece 

http://r-luis.xbot.es/ gracias por todo


----------



## saiwor (Ago 7, 2009)

yo tambien igual aprendii soy afcionado,,, los cuatro años anteriores eran pura internet,,, exploraba... buscaba información, de todo los que es basico, transistor, resistor, condensador, finalmente algunos circuitos integrados como el NE555, CD4017, CD4081, CD4049,....... baja informaciónr y lo probaba en protoboard la practica, despues toque de orden alfabetico las compuertas digitales,,, hasta ahi estoy ahorra,,, ahora pienso aprender a programar pic y un poco de visual basic...


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 7, 2009)

No hay nada mejor como pagar un buen curso. Ahora que si tienes dedicacion y sabes buscar, la internet es el lugar idoneo.

Suerte y saludos.


----------



## saiwor (Ago 7, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> No hay nada mejor como pagar un buen curso.


Si es una buena idea.



			
				tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> la internet es el lugar idoneo.



quierias decir: el internet es el lugar adecuado? si es que sabes buscar.


----------



## electrodan (Ago 7, 2009)

saiwor dijo:
			
		

> tacatomon dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> No hay nada mejor como pagar un buen curso. Ahora que si tienes dedicacion y *sabes buscar*, la internet es el lugar idoneo.
> 
> Suerte y saludos.


----------



## mariano22 (Ago 7, 2009)

arma este circuito:

http://www.unicrom.com/cir_luzintermitentebajapot.asp

fue el primero que arme...es muy facil... busca en "simbología electronica" que es cada símbolo, las posiciones de cada cosa, y montalo todo tal cual dicen las conexiónes:

te paso unos detallecitos:

Las resistencias no tienen polaridad
Los capacitores electrolitos(+ y -) y transistores si
Pines de un transistor: base, receptor y emisor...búscalas cual va en cada lugar segun el nombre( usa google para buscar en imágenes alguna foto del transistor q vallas a poner, y te va a indicar cuales son cada pin)... ojo...casi todos los transistores tienen las patas distintas...osea en un transistor la pata del medio puede ser la base pero en otro puede ser el emisor....

si deceas adelantarte muchoo y ya quieres armar directamente en una placa (como hice yo)...entra en esta pagina...

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/trucos/placaci/index.htm

ai te muestra todo de como hacer la placa especial....

Saludos y mucha suerte!


----------



## mabauti (Ago 7, 2009)

la electronica es un campo tremendamente amplio. Necesitas definir un objetivo, que es lo que quieres hacer y enfocarte en esa tarea.


----------



## electroandres (Ago 7, 2009)

Primero que nada, se tiene que aprender que es corriente, volt y resistencia. Resolves algunos problemas resistivos con leyes de ohm y kirchof. Despues algo de capacitores, trensistores, y listo, eso es lo mas basico que hay. Despues aprendes un poco de electronica digital y toda es porqueria llamada tabla de verdad y karnaugh.
Busque mi amogo sobre estos temas que va a encontrar
Por cualquier cosa, estoy a tu servicio


----------



## electrodan (Ago 7, 2009)

¿Que quieres aprender? ¿Solo quieres armar placas, o también comprender las bases teóricas de los circuitos?
Creo que lo primero a aprender es que hace cada componente, bases teóricas, y después algo de soldadura y demás.


----------



## Gercha (Ago 7, 2009)

hola 
aca te dejo un curso de electronica desde cero, que encontre aca http://www.electro-tools.com.ar/?Contenido=Categoria&Id=31

es bueno t explica como soldar, los distintos componentes y su simbologia, etc.

a mi me sirvio 

pd: descargarlo de la pagina, porqque no lo puedo subir porque supera el mega, pesa 1.16 mega


----------



## saiwor (Ago 7, 2009)

aqui puedes aprender todo sobre resistencias
http://www.scribd.com/doc/13091560/Teoria-y-Practica-de-Resistencias-Electricas-y-Electronicas
antes he publicado... talves de sirva de algo... para conocer sobre las resistencias.


----------



## Dario (Ago 7, 2009)

fijate si esto te sirve
es un curso de electronica desde cero...
buena suerte, saludosss


----------



## soerok (Ago 8, 2009)

Te recomendaria que estudies mucho a los transistores y diodos, despues de haber aprendido simbologia y mucha teoria, ya que el transistor y los diodos son los elementos fundamentales de la electronica, una vez mi profesor de secundaria me dijo: no te dejes impresionar por la complejidad de los microcontroladores y esas cosas, Tan solo con transistores y diodos puedes hacer lo que sea, claro esta que vendria muy bien aprender sobre microcontroladores, pero primero dedicate mucho a estudiar y dominar a el transistor y el diodo.

Espero te sirva Saludos


----------



## aquiles777 (Ago 8, 2009)

aveis visto el en lace de arriba que os parece esa pagina se puede aprender o que o si no decidme una pagina donde pueda aprender porfabor


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 8, 2009)

D@rio dijo:
			
		

> fijate si esto te sirve
> es un curso de electronica desde cero...
> buena suerte, saludosss



Acaso vistes este enlace?.

Electronica desde cero. Se oye Bastante interesante.

Otra opcion es buscarte los numeros de Saber Electronica, una publicación casi mundial. Muchos circuitos, PCB´s, teoria.

Saludos.


----------



## MasterofPupets (Ago 8, 2009)

aquí hay un libro en formato pdf


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 8, 2009)

hay dos formas de aprender electronica:

1) yendo a un establecimiento educativo donde te metan toda la teoria y te hagan pruebas para corroborar lo que sabes, y posteriormente te pasen a laboratorio y practiques mucho...oooooo...

2) estudia en internet, busca libros, compra componentes y hacete plaquetas, rompe mucho, electrocutate varias veces, que te explote algún capacitor electrolítico, etc, etc, etc....

yo elegí el modo 2 y luego me fui al 1

no me quejo de lo que sé, aprendí y sigo aprendiendo, y tampoco me quejo de las muchisimas experiencias que he vivido.

ahora tranquilamente vivo de esto y me gusta.

si necesitas información la subire poco a poco o te hago un archivo comprimido y te lo mando al mail

saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 8, 2009)

otra cosita aquiles...esa pagina que subiste es demasiado avanzanda para mi inclusive.

no te recomiendo que arranques con un CNC (control numerico computarizado) pues debes dominar a la perfección varias áreas...software-electronica-mecanica  como mínimo.

lo mejor es que sepas cuales componentes hay, que hacen, como son, como funcionan, como reaccionan, etc.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 8, 2009)

algo para sonido de arranque...

buscate los datasheet de:

TDA2002 amplificador 5W
TDA2003 amplificador 8W
TDA2005 amplificador stereo 8W
TDA2030 amplificador 14W
TL081 pre mono
TL082 pre stereo
TL084 pre cuadrafonico

y para los filtros...


----------



## tonorantes (Ago 8, 2009)

Bueno amigo la electronica es un campo muy inmenso y muy atarctivo a la ves te recomiendo que empieces por entender los conceptos basicos como corriente, voltaje, circuito serie y circuito paralelo, luego pudes empezar por conocer el campo de la electronica digital donde tienes que procurar poner mucha atensión porq es el principio de un campo que estoy seguro no tiene final.

Ok

Chao


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 8, 2009)

otra cosita...cambiá el titulo del post y pone:

"Quisiera aprender desde cero" sin los signos de interrogación....o realmente no sabes si quieres aprender?

voltaje: diferencia de potencial electrico entre 2 puntos de un circuito. se puede ver como en fisica la diferencia de energia potencial, cuando un cuerpo a medida que aumenta su altura respecto del suelo terrestre, acumula energía potencial y luego se transformadorrma en cinética al caer.

corriente: densidad de electrones que atraviesan una sección de un dado material. es como cuando más de una persona quiere pasar por una puerta, todos juntos hacen más fuerza, pero llega un momento que tanta gente termina por romper (quemar) esa puerta (sección de cable o pista de cobre).

resistencia: es una carga que consume energía y no desfasa la onda senoidal de corriente respecto de la tensión.

inductancia: es una carga que tiene parte de resistencia y otra parte de inductancia pura que retrasa la onda de corriente respecto de la tensión.

capacitancia: es una carag que tiene parte de resistencia y otra de capacidad pura que adelanta la corriente respecto de la tensión.


----------



## foso (Ago 8, 2009)

Estas analogias te van a servir:

La tensión o (mal llamado) voltaje, es como un tanque de agua arriba de la casa. Cuanto mas alto este el tanque mas tensión tenés.

El agua es el equivalente a la carga electrica. El agua circula por los caños y la carga por los conductores.

La resistencia es como una canilla de la casa, cuanto mas abierta este la canilla menos resistencia tenés.

Y la corriente es el chorro de agua que sale de la canilla.

Un capacitor es como un vaso. Si pones el vaso abajo de la canilla se te carga ( se acumula agua = carga electrica) . El volumen del vaso es equivalente a la capacidad del capacitor. La altura de agua en el vaso es equivalente a la tensión en bornes del capacitor.

Un inductor (o bobina) es como un negro que sale de un partido de futbol muerto de sed y pone la trucha en la canilla, al principio le cuesta entrar el agua a la garganta pero despues no lo sacás más. Bueno esa fue la única analogía que se me ocurrió para el inductor.

Antes de aprender sobre transistores o diodos se debería aprender sobre estos 3 elementos: resistores, capacitores e inductores.
Saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 9, 2009)

yo creo que no tiene nada que ver...

se pueden estudiar los semiconductores tranquilamente por la particularidad de que los mismos, no tienen incorporados dentro resistores o capacitores o bobinas...digamos los semiconductores son un grupo apartado de los elementos pasivos o discretos.

saludos.


----------



## sony (Ago 9, 2009)

que buen post amigos deberiamos de meterle mas información y ponerlo como aderido paralos amigos que enpisan en esteramo yo ay tengo una guia de transistores muy divertida y la vot a subir.
 saludos


----------



## foso (Ago 9, 2009)

Si queres conocer a fondo te aseguro que los elementos reactivos (capacitore inductores) son mas complicados que los activos semicondutores. Ahora claro, para el aficionado que no le interesan tanto los calculos matematicos, solo tiene que aprender unas simples reglas.


----------



## electroandres (Ago 9, 2009)

Muy bueno el link de D@rio, todo aquel que quiera aprender, leealo, te pasaste man!


----------



## chimpin (Dic 20, 2009)

mariano22 dijo:


> arma este circuito:
> 
> http://www.unicrom.com/cir_luzintermitentebajapot.asp



Ola!!

Soy nuevo en la comunidad y quisiera aprender algo de electronica, me estoy centrando mas en la programacion de pic con el codigo asm, si mas rodeos os voy comentar el problema.

He montado ese circuito en el multisim y en el proteus y no logro que funcione. Tambien tengo una duda: En el esquema del circuito no entiendo que es esa flecha que esta en la resistencia de 100k


----------



## Don Barredora (Dic 20, 2009)

Hola chimpin, primero que nada, bienvenido a Foros de Electronica!

Esa resistencia de 100k con una flechita es una resistencia variable o potenciometro.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Potenciómetro

Te recomiendo que postees los que has hecho tu asi se te puede corregir si tienes algo mal. 

Saludos!


----------



## chimpin (Dic 20, 2009)

Ya funciona si era eso muchas gracias


----------

